# Metroplex Metronidazole?



## Reddog1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

Is Seachem Metroplex what I want for metronidazole to treat bloat? I ordered Clout but I'm thinking I might want to use metronidazole instead.

Mike


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

There may be other brands but that's the one I use when needed.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Or if you have a doctor who will write you a script for metronidazole it's a lot cheaper lol. You can also use general cure, it's metro and praziquantel.


----------



## Reddog1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

So I found API General Cure. I could only get that locally. I also ordered Metroplex online and it's coming tomorrow. So this might be a crazy question. But is it ok to start with General Cure and then switch to Metroplex since it's the same main ingredient? The treatment on the library page is pretty aggressive compared to the package directions and I'd have to use almost a box of general cute a day. I just don't want to wait until the metroplex gets here to start treating.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, but fish house supply vendors will have the metronidazole cheaper. You use a LOT to cure one episode. PM me if you need a vendor name.

PS General Cure has metronidazole and other things...not sure if it is really the MAIN ingredient.


----------



## Reddog1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

I posted this in Malawi forum but might be better off in this thread:

I added my second group 5 days ago and they all look great. I have seen no ammonia or nitrite so filters handled it. I continued to treat with metro(general cure) for 2 days after the new fish arrived for a total of 9 days. I'm now going on 3rd day since treatment. I have still been soaking food in metro. Last night I noticed the one lab that had been hiding had some stringy white poop again. Today she had stringy brown poop. She is not eating as aggressively as others and I think she only gets food about 50% of the time. She swims with the others most of the time but still goes vertical behind heater for short periods. I do see her grazing on rocks and sand. Should I treat again? I thought 5-10 days and then I had to stop.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That is not something you treat with medicines...you have an aggression problem. Work on solving it.


----------



## Reddog1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

I would agree before I added the 2nd batch of fish however, since adding them there is almost no evidence of aggression. They all seem to swim together in a big school. She continues to have white thread hanging from vent. Was brown this morning but now white again. She comes out swims with them with no chasing. But then goes back for short periods.


----------



## Reddog1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

Here is an update. I watched things for a few days and the female lab went from eating sometimes to not at all. She tried but just spit everything out. Flake, pellets, Omega One seaweed. So I decided to get a hospital tank and I have moved her to that. I have started General Cure in the hospital tank, but I'm wondering if after 9 days of that in main tank and about 4 or 5 days off before starting again if I should switch to clout? And now I noticed my male yellow lab has stringy white discharge hanging. Everyone in main tank is acting and eating fine. Today is the off day that I don't feed so it's been 24 hours since they ate. So my questions: Stick with general cure or switch to clout in hospital tank? Do I re-treat main tank since male yellow lab has stringy white discharge or wait for other symptoms? He is the tank boss so definitely not being chased. He was one of the original fish to show signs of sitting on bottom and hiding when I began the first treatment. Please help

Mike


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not use clout in any scenario. I would use metronidazole. And I dose much heavier than recommended.


----------



## Reddog1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

DJ,
Main tank as well? And when you say heavier then recommended, how much and how long? I did GC for 9 days which is 250 mg of metronidazole. Plus I was soaking food.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This has never failed for me.

viewtopic.php?t=46140#p272716


----------



## Reddog1970 (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm just trying to figure out what that dose of 1.5 tsp in a 75 gallon tank actually is. I'm going to have to at least start with General cure. I still haven't been able to get it in bulk from the supplier you gave me. I emailed again to see if it's in yet.


----------

